# where to buy?



## OCDGOLF2 (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm looking for new injection lines for my KE-jetronics. The injector end is in bad condition. This is an 85 golf GX 1.8. Thank you for your help


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

New? Fat chance. I would invest your time in the classifieds.


----------



## shirocko (Jul 3, 2016)

I make new lines, but I don't advertise on here. They ain't cheap $250/set on an exchange basis. I get the fittings replated and I reassemble the fittings into new line material. If you just want a running car, go to the local hydraulic hose store. If you want factory correct, this is the real deal.


----------

